# ovaries location



## plutoren12 (Nov 1, 2002)

When you get a pelvic exam......where does the doc feel for your ovaries? Where exactly are they located from the outside of the body? Below my pelvic bone? just above my hair line and to the sides? to the way side or more toward the middle of the pelvic region?


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

It's been a while since health class, but I'm quite sure that the ovaries are located near pointy parts of your hips, but not quite that far out. When I had an ultrasound last year that's where they were, about 4cm from the hips. In exams doctors prod around your tummy with their hands.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Well thats where they are supposed to be anyways...You could be like me and have one higher than the other and they are pointed more towards my back (which explains why I have pain in my lower back during my period). My cervix is also in the wrong place, guess I'm just one messed up gal


----------

